# I'm freakout!!!!!!!!!!&#33



## EL Nica PE (Oct 13, 2006)

Going insane in the membrane!!! WV :MIG: "lenny" :ZZZ: :ruh:


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 13, 2006)

I cant even descibe the level of freaking outishness im experiencing...

I had to take the day off from studying because i thought i was going to lose it if i didnt...


----------



## petergibbons (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 13, 2006)

I was that way for a while but now I am calm. I just tell myself if I feel I will be better prepared next time around. It works for me.


----------

